# Boas > General Boas >  Sunglow vs. Albino

## Pals BP

Hello,

This may be a dumb question, since I do not know a whole lot about genetic traits of boas yet.  What is the main difference between an albino boa and a sunglow?  I have just purchased an albino boa that has great coloration and markings, which looks almost exactly like his lipstick sunglow siblings, but costs less than half the price.  I will attach a picture so you can let me know what you think.  

Thanks

----------


## cinderbird

an albino is a visual of a single gene.

a sunglow is a visual of both albino and hypo. The sunglows are double gene animals, hence the higher price tag.

----------

_Beardedragon_ (06-29-2010),Pals BP (06-29-2010)

----------


## Beardedragon

Sunglow or not thats an amazing albino! Very red.

----------


## Jason Bowden

Nice pick up!
You sure thats not a sunglow!?

----------


## Pals BP

Jason,

lol, that's why I asked this question  :Smile:   I think its colors are great, but was sold as an albino and cost less than the lipstick sunglows, which I think were supers...still a nice snake.

----------


## Jason Bowden

Looks like a sunglow to me!

Or the best albino I've ever seen!

I'd like to see this one's color later on!

----------


## SamuraiZr0

My albino was the same way... Very pink and highr reds, he did yelllow out and the reds stayed a really really nice orange .. Kinda cool ... But the other hand the main thing is that since sunglows are "hypo" they will keep color better than albinos but technically they are both albinos as was mentioned but one is a hypo albino(double gene) most hypos have brighter Colors

----------


## Pals BP

> My albino was the same way... Very pink and highr reds, he did yelllow out and the reds stayed a really really nice orange .. Kinda cool ... But the other hand the main thing is that since sunglows are "hypo" they will keep color better than albinos but technically they are both albinos as was mentioned but one is a hypo albino(double gene) most hypos have brighter Colors


Thanks, 

I looked at some of your pictures and saw the albino boa, very cool.  I'm really looking forward to his arrival, the breeder is gonna send him after the holiday.  I also like your Cay Caulker Boa, I have one that's still within his first year...they are great little snakes

 :Snake:

----------


## Wh00h0069

Yours is definitely an albino. Sunglows are albino salmons. If you compare the two, you will notice that the albinos have orange saddles, and sunglows have salmon saddles. Here is a picture of one of my hatchling sunglows:



Here is a picture of my adult female boa:

----------

_Hapa_Haole_ (07-28-2010),Pals BP (07-17-2010)

----------


## Pals BP

Eddie,

Thanks for the pics.  I have a better understanding of the differences between the two since I started this thread.  I can see from your picture of the hatchling that the saddles are a more vibrant salmon color than the orangish tan saddles on my hatchling albino.

----------


## Pals BP

So just as an update, I received my albino boa and couldn't be happier!  The attached picture was taken with a cell phone so the color washed out a bit, but this is one great looking little guy!

----------


## Hapa_Haole

> Eddie,
> Thanks for the pics.  I have a better understanding of the differences between the two since I started this thread.  I can see from your picture of the hatchling that the saddles are a more vibrant salmon color than the orangish tan saddles on my hatchling albino.


I think he meant that the pattern is different between the two rather than the colors. Yours possesses "normal saddles" (the patterns on their backs) while sunglows possess the "salmon saddles" since they have the salmon gene. Make sense? 

And you got yourself a great lookin' boa!

Dennis

----------


## Pals BP

> I think he meant that the pattern is different between the two rather than the colors. Yours possesses "normal saddles" (the patterns on their backs) while sunglows possess the "salmon saddles" since they have the salmon gene. Make sense? 
> 
> And you got yourself a great lookin' boa!
> 
> Dennis


Thanks Dennis, I like this boa a lot.  I think "salmon" refers to not only the reduced saddle design, but also a lighter coloration that has reduced dark shades.  Hence, the salmon albinos (sunglow) have more intense coloration than regular albinos, usually along with a thinner saddle design, as you mentioned.  I hope that is correct, as I am still in the process of learning about the various boa morphs.

----------


## Beardedragon

> Thanks Dennis, I like this boa a lot.  I think "salmon" refers to not only the reduced saddle design, but also a lighter coloration that has reduced dark shades.  Hence, the salmon albinos (sunglow) have more intense coloration than regular albinos, usually along with a thinner saddle design, as you mentioned.  I hope that is correct, as I am still in the process of learning about the various boa morphs.


Here is a normal Salmon/Hypo



High pinks and reds, reduced saddles, and smokin hot  :Razz:  All of that combined into the albino makes a more colorful more reduced albino.

----------


## twistedtails

> Yours is definitely an albino. Sunglows are albino salmons. If you compare the two, you will notice that the albinos have orange saddles, and sunglows have salmon saddles. Here is a picture of one of my hatchling sunglows:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my adult female boa:


Am I missing something here?  I'm pretty sure Sunglows are Hypo Albinos.

----------


## Beardedragon

> Am I missing something here?  I'm pretty sure Sunglows are Hypo Albinos.


Salmon-Hypo = Same thing

----------


## Pals BP

> Here is a normal Salmon/Hypo
> 
> 
> 
> High pinks and reds, reduced saddles, and smokin hot  All of that combined into the albino makes a more colorful more reduced albino.


Hey thanks for this post.  I just did some more research and purchased a 2010 female poss super hypo het albino (DH Sunglow).  I may try to breed in the future, her plus this albino should produce some great offspring  :Very Happy:   Too bad I had to get rid of the ball python to make room, but I am getting more into boas than bp's.
She is just starting to "color up", but here she is:

----------


## Hapa_Haole

> Thanks Dennis, I like this boa a lot.  I think "salmon" refers to not only the reduced saddle design, but also a lighter coloration that has reduced dark shades.  Hence, the salmon albinos (sunglow) have more intense coloration than regular albinos, usually along with a thinner saddle design, as you mentioned.  I hope that is correct, as I am still in the process of learning about the various boa morphs.


Righto. Since yours also had the vibrant colors, he used the saddle shape to distinguish the morph. I think we're both understanding the concept, but just expressing it differently haha. 

Dennis

----------

